# First "Product" shoot, C+C please



## exemplaria (Nov 4, 2012)

If you'd like to move this because it's not strictly professional product photography that's fine.  Not sure where else to put these.  This is for a sale on eBay.  I understand they might be "fine for eBay", but I'd really appreciate a strong professional critique all the same.  All taken without flash, D7000 + 50mm, all around f/2.5, cloudy day so I set up the tripod and exposures were 1/30-1/10 range.  Only PP was cropping and levels adjustment.  Thanks!




ebay3 by exemplaria, on Flickr




ebay4 by exemplaria, on Flickr




ebay5 by exemplaria, on Flickr




ebay7 by exemplaria, on Flickr

In unrelated news, anyone want to buy a D3100?


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2012)

You have some 'mixed lighting' (window/tungsten) white balance, and exposure issues.

Some parts of the camera are 'blocked', or so dark there is no detail where some product detail should be seen.
Product photography is very dependent on lighting.

Here is a lens I shot to sell here on TPF. I used 2 inexpensive manual speedlights, 2 - 45" umbrellas, and 3 sheets of white foamboard -


----------



## exemplaria (Nov 5, 2012)

You're talking about the orange glow on certain parts vs more pure white on others?  Are the blocked areas a lighting or exposure problem?


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. Both.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 5, 2012)

In addition to the lighting issues already mentioned I find the texture of the towel distracting.  I would go with a simple smooth no texture surface and background. Also watch the reflection on the LCD screen.


----------



## exemplaria (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.  How do you deal with that reflection?


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2012)

You learn about the 'family of angles'. 
Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

Replace the towel with - Elmer's Guide-Line Foam Board 20 Inches x 30 Inches, White, 2 Foam Boards per pack


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2012)

See this thread - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...natomy-profesional-lifstyle-product-shot.html


----------



## OriginalPerspective (Nov 21, 2012)

You might want to consider investing in a "Photo Studio in a Box"... or at least trying to duplicate the effects of one using things found around the house.  I actually got decent results once using multiple spot lights and plain white paper -- to diffuse the light... Sometimes you have to be resourceful in a pinch. ;-)


----------

